# Silk Naturals



## astronaut (Jan 6, 2008)

I discovered this brand from Vanessa of Nessasarymakeup.com. I don't see any conversation about this brand of MMU. I think it's great! It's super cheap ($10) and shipping was cheap as well. It was only about $2.00. What's so great about this is that it's pretty much foolproof. All you have to do is know your undertone and you mix your foundation yourself! What I love about this is that it makes buying foundation online much more forgiving. Also, if I ever discover that my foundation doesn't look right in natural lighting or my skin tone changes with the season, all I have to do is add some light or dark foundation and it fixes my foundation instead of having to return or buy another shade. The formula is finely milled and feels very light, not heavy feeling like Everyday Minerals...

Silk Naturals


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks so much! I can't watch your video right now so I'll ask you here- How's coverage? I want to try these too.. I heard some good stuff about it.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 6, 2008)

Coverage I think is like all the other MMU that I've used (I've used BE, Alima, and Everyday Minerals). Light to Medium.


----------



## snugglebunny (Jan 6, 2008)

I found this Silk Naturals out too by VanessaGarcia, and I ordered a sample (with my visa gift card.yay for x-mas presents) to figure out whether I need to use Ebony, Warm Gold, or Buttery Gold.

Karen, the creator, totally captured me with this. I LOVE it 100000X more than I do Bare Minerals and Everyday Minerals. It feels SO smooth on my face and apply this using Everyday Mineral's new Flat top brush (really nice, but probably isn't as good as the "best" brushes out there. but this brush works just fine for me. super soft, and at $10). 

The coverage I would say is light to medium, or full-medium, but not absolutely full like cream or liquid foundation gives. It makes my face look really smooth, and even my mom said it looks nice on me (and she usually doesn't like me, or allow me, with makeup on). I just wanted a nice powder foundation that is really light, and is good for my skin. This stuff doesn't have Bismuth Oxychloride like BM does and doesn't have any Sulfates, which I am ridiculously heavily allergic to, so this is such a huge plus for me.

And at $10 for the full sized foundation that gives more than BM does, it fits right into my bill: i'm a student and i obviously can't afford makeup! haha

I'm definitely going to use this for life. This makeup makes me happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The only thing I dont' like...is that since you have to mix your own foundation, I had more trouble than other people finding my color. My face is naturally more lighter than my body skin, so I found a great match for my face on the first try, but I couldn't find the color that will match my body-color, so I look one-colored from head to toe rather than light on my face, and natural-tan on my body. Yes it's a plus that you can mix your own foundation so that when you get a tan, you dont' have to buy a whole new bottle or compact, but it's also a downside that you don't have a compact to touch up during the day, IF you need it. I haven't worn this outside, YET, but I tested it at home and wore it for 3 hours (winter time) and my skin didn't get oily on it and the coverage was still there, and I have combination-oily skin. 

I have yet to test out its staying power during the hot and super humid Houston weather down here in TX. I will probably look into using Milk Of Magnesia to help out more staying power and good priming.

EDIT:

I wore this to school today (January 10,2008). I did not wear any primer or anything of that sort. I washed, toned, and moisturized my face. Waited for that a bit to dry, and then applied Silk Naturals. On a scale 1 to 10, with 10 being super oily, by the time 10:15AM hit, I had the oilies of about a 6 to 7 unfortunately. I am naturally really oily, so probably that's why, but I got pretty dissapointed that this product didn't keep matte for long. And btw, I put this product at at about 7:45am, so that was merely 3 hours to work out oilies on my face. 

I hope when I try using Milk Of Magnesia as a base that it will control my oily face better. But right now, I'm a bit disappointed in its lasting-power.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 15, 2008)

I ordered a sample kit last week and got it over the weekend. I mixed my foundation using the warm gold at first then switched up to buttery gold as i found warm gold slightly ashy still. I used a 2:1 ratio and it matched me pretty well. I've only tried BE mmu and I hated it because it made me super oily and break out. I'm hoping this doesn't do the same. The ingredients seem a lot simpler so hopefully it works out. However the description of the silk powder they use states that silk moisturizes your skin by absorbing moisture from the air or something...I guess we'll see...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 17, 2008)

what brush do you use to swatch this on your face to see if you got a good match?


----------



## astronaut (Feb 7, 2008)

I just checked the site and the prices increased! I remember the foundation kit used to be $10, now it's $12! SO not cool. 

And I'm normally not oily, but mineral makeup makes me oily. I moisturize my face and use Smashbox Photofinish primer Light and it helps me not become oily.


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_what brush do you use to swatch this on your face to see if you got a good match?_

 
I've used my MAC kabuki/buffer brushes and lately I've been using the Too Faced Teddy Bear Hair Kabuki. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I just checked the site and the prices increased! I remember the foundation kit used to be $10, now it's $12! SO not cool._

 
I saw that too. I was just about done with my sample and was ready for the full size and BAM the prices went up! sad...I just used the YIPPEE or THANKS promo code to get 10% off though. I believe it's good until the end of Feb.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 15, 2008)

i'm not sure how busy Karen is but I'm getting really fed up. almost a month and my order hasn't come yet. once, I get my order no more purchasing from Silk Naturals. even if its good. i can't stand this waiting every time i order.


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 15, 2008)

you may want to e-mail her. I ordered items yesterday and my order has already been marked shipped.


----------



## christal24 (Feb 26, 2008)

_ noahlowryfan  vbmenu_register("postmenu_1020426", true);_: wow really a MONTH?? thats crazy..do you live overseas?? i live in canada and I ordered a package on jan 31, it got processed on feb 2, and I got my package on feb 20th.  So like almost 3 weeks for me.  Id email her, she is pretty good with customer service and always wants them to be happy, I think occasionally packages dont get sent, but Im sure she will be happy to send you another.  

Oh and I have a VERY oily face as well, if I dont sue a primer I get super oily with silknaturals.  I use proactive matifying gel, and her perfecting powder.  I relaly love that stuff it helps with the oilies.  
On a scale of 1-10 for oil control for silknatural foundation and her perfecting powder Id give it a 6 .....I dont expect any product to completely absorb my oilies.

I do love her all over glows tho, they are amazing, try halo glow, and the stereo rose mac MSF dupe


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christal24* 

 
_ noahlowryfan  vbmenu_register("postmenu_1020426", true);: wow really a MONTH?? thats crazy..do you live overseas?? i live in canada and I ordered a package on jan 31, it got processed on feb 2, and I got my package on feb 20th.  So like almost 3 weeks for me.  Id email her, she is pretty good with customer service and always wants them to be happy, I think occasionally packages dont get sent, but Im sure she will be happy to send you another.  

Oh and I have a VERY oily face as well, if I dont sue a primer I get super oily with silknaturals.  I use proactive matifying gel, and her perfecting powder.  I relaly love that stuff it helps with the oilies.  
On a scale of 1-10 for oil control for silknatural foundation and her perfecting powder Id give it a 6 .....I dont expect any product to completely absorb my oilies.

I do love her all over glows tho, they are amazing, try halo glow, and the stereo rose mac MSF dupe_

 
i don't live overseas. i live in california and i paid her by usps money order. it doesn't even take that long to process the money order. i have send her a email and nothing. if she has time to update her blog, she should have time to email me back or let me know if she has receive my payment or not. to me, her customer service suck and i'm bringing my business elsewhere. no more ordering from silk naturals.

i checked my account and my order is still awaiting for payment. how long does it take for her to  cashed money order. it doesn't take that long. it only takes a few minutes if you're cashing it at the post office.


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i don't live overseas. i live in california and i paid her by usps money order. it doesn't even take that long to process the money order. i have send her a email and nothing. if she has time to update her blog, she should have time to email me back or let me know if she has receive my payment or not. to me, her customer service suck and i'm bringing my business elsewhere. no more ordering from silk naturals.

i checked my account and my order is still awaiting for payment. how long does it take for her to  cashed money order. it doesn't take that long. it only takes a few minutes if you're cashing it at the post office._

 
Maybe your money order got lost in the mail. From her blog it looks like she moved to a new office so maybe it never got to her. I received my order in less than a week. Try emailing her again. In my previous emails to her/CS I received a reply within 24 hours.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_Maybe your money order got lost in the mail. From her blog it looks like she moved to a new office so maybe it never got to her. I received my order in less than a week. Try emailing her again. In my previous emails to her/CS I received a reply within 24 hours._

 
it would have gotten to her because the money order got mailed to a PO box. i have emailed her again this morning and if i have not receive a reply by next week, i'm going to tell people not to buy from her. this is just ridiculous. if she haven't gotten the money order, she should have at least email me and let me know so I can go and get a replacement for that money order and send her a new one.


----------



## dany06 (Mar 12, 2008)

I started purchasing items from Silk Natural in early February. All of my packages come to me in about 3 to 4 days and I've ordered 3 times. She usually does reply to emails within a day or two. So far I really like her stuff and it doesnt break me out. It gives me the appearance of great skin. I just dont like her forever female brush kit. The powder and blush brush arent worth anything; however I love love love everything else.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 13, 2008)

i just got my samples today. i ordered:
1 x Intro Foundation, Finishing Powder Kit (basic sample) = $3.95
5 x Blush, Concealer or Perfecting Powder Sample (sample pack) = $3.75
2 x Mineral Glow Sample (glow sample) = $2.50

the mineral glows are freaken beautiful!!! I got cherub and heavenly (stereo rose dupe i think).  I loveeeeeeeeeee them omg lol.

the blushes are beautiful tooooo!!! i got climax, jamie, and bronzed beauty.  I'm just wowed by how my skin glows with their mineral cheek stuff.. wow... I've gotta get me more...

I actually had trouble with mixing the foundations.  I kept going back and forth and actually added a bit of all 3 darks LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I ran out of white... booo... I need more containers and more of the white powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I kinda messed up and mixing was soo messy.. I got powder everywhere.... do yourself a favour and order extra white powder and extra jars that are the big size.  5gm is kinda small... I have problems getting product on my 183 lol so I have to use the lid from my giant finishing powder jar from Sheer Cover.

I'm gonna wear the foundation tomorrow and see how I like it.  I buffed a bit with MAC #183 and it is uberrr silky.  I like the texture much more than everyday minerals.  I also cancelled my membership with Sheer Cover today.  Sorry Sheer Cover, Silk Naturals and Everyday Minerals > Sheer Cover

I also got samples of Unblush - green and Sleep in a Jar - yellow.  I'll see how I like those tomorrow.

I got some freebies: a lipgloss in Damsel.  It smells like a cherry lolipop Yum!  It came out pigmented on my pigmented lips.  There is no glitter/shimmer, but a glossy sheen.  I actually kinda like it, but I'm not wowed.  It's not sticky at all and it makes my lips look stained like I just ate a lolipop.  Kinda cute, not sure how long it lasts.  I also got Sierra eye color pigment.  It's a very nice colour!  Not as pigmented as MAC, but still pretty good colour payoff.  I think this colour makes a perfect crease colour.  I love the shimmer! <3 Sierra - a beautiful muted dirty grey-brown! I will do a look using it tomorrow!

The amount of products I ordered is the maximum for $2 shipping.  If you buy more, shipping would be $4.50-ish to Canada.  I decided to try stuff out first and order more later with the other $2... yeah I'm cheap.. shhh...

I'll update later when I do proper applications.

Highly reccomend that people order samples.  they are dirt cheap.


----------



## vanillaa (Apr 3, 2008)

This foundation is my HG!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love love love it, their MSF-dupes and blushes are awesome as well!


----------



## tin- (Apr 5, 2008)

I found the foundation quite silky and lightweight but I prefer heavier coverage foundations because I need the coverage. The foundation is buildable though and I would still use it. 

I really love the mineral glows though especially Heavenly and Halo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have any of MAC MSFs but I've tried New Vegas and that was a little glittery for me. Halo gives me more of a glow though compared to New Vegas. Heavenly is my favourite and it is gorgeous! I can wear it as a blush too and gives me a bit of a glow. I've sampled Cupid I think and from what I remember it was nice too but I preferred the other two.


----------



## heartichoke (Apr 7, 2008)

I have tried SN foundation, mineral glows, perfection powder, blushes and lip glosses-- and i looove them all! I am trying a bunch of different mineral foundations but so far SN has beat them all- it lasts all day without needing reapplication, especially if I use the Silk Perfection Powder before and after application. It's also really silky, not at all chalky (like I sometimes find the EDM foundations to be). I'm still working on my "perfect recipe" for the foundation, but I love being able to mix it myself, as my face changes color throughout the seasons and I expect to save a lot of money using SN!

The perfection powder (I have tried original and Date Bait) is also to die for. Really minimizes pores and fine lines, evens out skin tone and sets your foundation. 

I have also posted swatches of Halo, Heavenly and Cupid in the swatch forum if anyone is curious.


Oh, and also-- I have placed three orders and they have all shipped the next day! I have never had a problem with ordering, shipping or customer service. Karen is also easier to contact now that SN has a forum!

Hope that helps!


----------



## snugglebunny (Apr 12, 2008)

I just tried both Everyday Minerals and Silk Naturals (again), and tried them both with Milk of Magnesia as a primer this time, and both held up for many many hours. After like 5-6 hours, my face looked dewy, slightly oily, as opposed to when I first used it (if you saw my initial comment here) my face was so oily when I didn't use the Milk of Magnesia (MoM) as a primer.

I like how Silk Naturals feels extremely smooth on the skin, but lately I've been bumping into a problem--I'm wondering if any of yall have this same problem..?

Problem:

So I still have the sample kit and am using that sample jar. So after mixing the colors up etc by shaking it the jar like a mad woman and then using the little spoon to do further mixing. Then I get my flat-top brush and swirl and then apply to my face. Then I look down at the cap of the jar where I usually pour some of the powder out to get onto my brush, and there's this brown "brushed-in" dot from the foundation, which is the brown powder you add to the white. Having that said, I look at my face and for some reason the color wasn't "even". After trying to mix it up, for some reason the two colors (the white and the color given) separates at the end when I try to put it on the  brush, and I don't get my proper color that I'm supposed to have (5 scoops of white mixed in with 1 scoop of the golden powder). Anybody have any secrets in mixing this stuff? because the product is good--it's just I can't get the two colors to fully mix together =/

As for the Everyday Minerals, I used Fairly Light in semi-matte, and I have super oily skin, and when I tested it out with the MoM as my primer, it also lasted as long as the silk naturals, except I don't have to deal with the color issue. 

So Silk Naturals is really good in the sense that it's much smoother than EM, but the color-mixing is complicated for me, and having read yall's comment, the prices rose for SN, so EM is the cheaper alternative if you can find your color.


----------



## heartichoke (Apr 13, 2008)

Some people have talked about mixing their foundation in a plastic baggie then putting it back into the jar... I personally think the spoon is useless for mixing. Also, I would let it sit for awhile after mixing before you apply it. Hope that helps!


----------



## angelwings (Apr 14, 2008)

Does this company make a pink base to mix in with the foundation?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelwings* 

 
_Does this company make a pink base to mix in with the foundation?_

 
they have Ebony. I'm thinking that this will suit people with pink undertones. i'm not sure. all you have to do is mix ebony with the white powder to find your perfect match. its best if you buy the sample kit. it comes with ebony, buttery gold, warm gold and the white powder.


----------



## angelwings (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_they have Ebony. I'm thinking that this will suit people with pink undertones. i'm not sure. all you have to do is mix ebony with the white powder to find your perfect match. its best if you buy the sample kit. it comes with ebony, buttery gold, warm gold and the white powder._

 
Thanks. I wasn't aware they had a sample kit with all 3 colours.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 11, 2008)

i didn't find the sample kit i got to be that much more spectacular than my Everyday Minerals foundation.  however, i used the kit to adjust the foundation i already had for summer (darkened) or winter (lightened).


----------



## sofabean (Jun 6, 2008)

i'm going to order some of their sample blushes and msf dupes. they're only 1.25! can't go wrong with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wanted to try their foundation, but i just don't have the time to mix my own every morning.


----------



## beadjunky (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_i wanted to try their foundation, but i just don't have the time to mix my own every morning._

 
Don't you just premix a whole jar full?  I though once you found your ratio of bases, you could easily use a bigger spoon and mix a bunch up.


----------



## evah2003 (Dec 28, 2008)

I really love this company!
Especially for their blushes and their lip products (their kisser slickers are so awesome!!).
I like the foundation concept and I think it´s great that she came out with three different foundation bases.


----------



## Babylard (Jan 30, 2009)

i love their perfecting powder.  has anyone tried their heavy coverage formula?  i ordered some and i cant wait to try.  their minerals is so finely milled, i love the texture but i was turned off by the lack of coverage from their original formula.  but they have expanded to create different levels of coverage so im eager to try =)


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 9, 2009)

Just adding my opinion on Silk Naturals, for what it's worth . . . 

I tried a few samples of their foundation, but it just didn't work out for me. Even with moisturizer and primer underneath, it sucked all the moisture out of my skin in a horrible way. I haven't had this experience with any other loose mineral foundation, so I'm not sure what caused the problem.

However, I LOVE their eye shadows and blushes. They do an awesome job of "duping" high-end colors. I love their "Bargain Pink" dupe of MAC's "Expensive Pink" eye shadow, for example. And I wear their dupe of NARS "orgasm" blush nearly every day.

I'm not sure what I think of their Perfecting Powder . . . it seems that a lot of their customers love it, but it doesn't really do anything for me. I ordered a full-sized jar and have been using it on and off for a couple of weeks, and it doesn't irritate my skin - but seriously, it doesn't do anything. I prefer my L'Oreal brand powder; at least my L'Oreal powder does a decent job of matting down my foundation and controlling shine-through.


----------



## strickers (May 5, 2009)

Their kisser slickers are amazing. Long lasting for a gloss, not sticky, very moisturizing, nice scent... no bad stuff in it.. They are my HG lipglosses


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 24, 2009)

Did a search and couldn't find a thread on this. If there is one feel free to delete this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never ordered from Silk Naturals before but they have a section of their site called "Mac Clones" which are supposedly dupes of famous Mac products.
Can anybody compare any of these?
Anybody have any opinions on this site?

Silk Naturals


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 24, 2009)

I've purchased a few of their brushes before & have always received fast service.  I don't know anything about the Mac clones though.


----------



## Flowitu (Aug 1, 2009)

I've ordered from them and I really don't have any MAC products to compare to. soo.. but I got this Crinoline Glow that is said to be a MAC petticoat clone. I don't think Karen (the owner) was trying to create the same color, but similar.


----------



## Raspbaby (Aug 20, 2009)

I absolutely love Silk Naturals! It's one of my favorite mineral mu online shops.

I really like Karen's attempts on the Mac clones. I own Maiden lipgloss which looks exactly like Bare slimshine.
I don't have swatches but heartichoke made some of the MSF dupes.
Also, I love the 188 brush dupe and the clear liner sealer!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2009)

I have not tried any of the coloured minerals, but the SN foundation powder is quite nice.  Lovely quality.


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a really nice company - very grass roots and friendly - quick shipping and excellent customer service.  However, their foundation didnt really work for me - a bit chalky I found.  Eyeshadows - not bad but lots are a bit more shimmery than I'd normally like.  Lipglosses - some pretty colors and lovely formula.  The only thing that I dont really love is that some of the stuff feels a bit crafty/etsy to me....which is fine if you like that kinda thing but I guess Im a bit snooty about my makeup lol.


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 20, 2010)

bubbleheart said:


> This is a really nice company - very grass roots and friendly - quick shipping and excellent customer service. However, their foundation didnt really work for me - a bit chalky I found. Eyeshadows - not bad but lots are a bit more shimmery than I'd normally like. Lipglosses - some pretty colors and lovely formula. The only thing that I dont really love is that some of the stuff feels a bit crafty/etsy to me....which is fine if you like that kinda thing but I guess Im a bit snooty about my makeup lol.


	I know what you mean, i've received a few of the items in swaps and i was a bit shocked that they had a paper label on them. I've wore one of their blushes in tart the past few days and its a pretty colour. I stopped wearing my edm blushes as, after a few hours of wearing them, my skin felt uncomftable and i'd have to wash it off where with this blush, i haven't found that. I prob would buy from the company if they had nicer packaging but i'd be embarrased to pull their products out in public.


----------

